# Se pueden armar paquetes para otras distros desde gentoo

## vndecid

Aprovecho a preguntar: ¿Es posible realizar paquetes para otras distribuciones rpm tgz o deb desde gentoo ?

Es que estaria MUY MUY bueno poder pasar estos paquetes (aegisub y ffmpeg (actualizados)) a otros computadoras de amigos que no tienen gentoo pero si OpenSuse o Debian o Slackware

Por favor no se sientan ofendidos por pedir esto gentoo es muy bueno EXCELENTE diria pero estas personas no tiene DEMASIADA experiencia (yo no tengo tanta pero mas que ellos seguro  :Wink: !Last edited by vndecid on Tue Aug 04, 2009 9:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

mira, la verdad que no se. pero te diria casi con seguridad que si.

app-arch/dpkg existe en el arbol de portage, 

app-arch/alien tambien existe, por lo que si haces un

```
quickpkg paquete
```

 esto te creara un binario para gentoo.

luego haces un

```
alien --to-deb /usr/portage/packages/paquete paquete.deb
```

esto deberia hacerte un paquete para debian. si cambias por --to-rpm tambien, y varios mas.

----------

## vndecid

pelelademadera te estoy amando...   :Embarassed: 

Pero me falto una cosita ....desde tar.gz ..desde los tarballs ...no desde el portage... ¿se puede??   :Question: 

----------

## pelelademadera

es que los tar.gz son codigos fuente, y no estan compilados.

los tenes que compilar, hacer un paquete para gentoo, y ahi transformarlo a debian o a lo que quieras.

repito, no se si anda, pero deberia de hacerlo

----------

## vndecid

Ok el tema es que ya tengo Muchos paquetes compilados (csri la ultima version de ffmpeg la ultima version de ffmpegsource todo en mi gentoo HERMOSO) veo que todas las librerias estan todo..yes yes yes ....ahora NECESITO hacer esos tarballs que estan instalados transformalos en binarios para gentoo. quickpkg no sirve aunque es muy buena la data por que por lo que dice en el man solo transforma a binaro paquetes que estan en portage  en atom pero no sources sueltos que es lo que tengo yo ese es el problema  :Wink: !

----------

## pelelademadera

vamos a un ejemplo con ffmpeg

```
emerge ffmpeg 

quickpkg media-video/ffmpeg

alien --to-deb /usr/portage/packages/media-video/ffmpeg-0.5-r1.tbz2 /lugardondeloqueres/ffmpeg-0.5-r1.deb
```

eso deberia hacer un .deb de ffmpeg. y teoricamente deberia funcionar

----------

## ensarman

en teoria deberia funcionar, pero el asunto es que puede que en distribuciones como en ubuntu y o debian las librerias no esten ubicadas en el lugar que estan en gentoo, o sino que se usen versiones diferentes, lo cual haría que el paquete no funcione en otra distribucion

----------

## BlueSkyDriver

http://es.opensuse.org/Build_Service

saludos

andreas

----------

## gringo

poder se puede hacer con paquetes rpm que yo sepa, pero en las cabeceras NO se registrarán las dependencias del paquete, con lo cuál las tendrás que proveer tu y esto puede llegar a ser bastante complicado y engorroso.

Además, viendo que uno de los paquetes que quieres distribuir es ffmpeg te adelanto un huevo de problemas, yo ni lo intentaría vamos.

Quizás la mejor solución sea la que te comenta BlueSkyDriver.

saluetes

----------

